# Truck bed winch plans......



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

vertical pole mounted on reese hitch stinger with boat trailor winch should solve your problem


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

I am not a pick up guy but I believe most have anchor points (stamped steel loops) in each corner of the bed. Get a chain with clevis hooks and string it tight between the two loops in the front of the bed. Get a snatch block and attach it to the chain. Position the back of the truck near a stationary object like a tree. Attach the come along to the tree, run the cable into the bed and through the snatch block and back out of the bed to you deer. Now start cranking. A piece of plywood works well as a ramp up into the bed.

Plan B is to bolt a piece of steel stock to the anchor loops and mount a small inexpensive electric winch from harbor freight.

Another idea is to get one of the $20 block and tackle rigs from Cabelas and attach that to the chain....you would probably need to add length to the rope. I use one to hang my deer and they really give you the mechanical advantage.


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Deer doesn't have to stay in one piece. You could always cut it in half, or 1/4's for that matter. As a low cost alternative you could also just put wooden stakes into the front corner pockets of your bed, then attach another wood bar to it - or cable. Then run a come-a-long to that. All told under $50 and use that as a winch.
Good luck


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd try something that you could mount to the trailer hitch box. Maybe a winch on a pole that swivels or something like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planebow (Dec 9, 2008)

I will take a picture of the one I made for hanging and skinning game. It has been real handy for antalope as I like to get the hide of right away. I am going to make it swivel and get an "18 in hitch extention so I can lower the tail gate and load the animal.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I have a 3'wide 6' long piece of 3/4" ply wood I painted .I just drop the tail gate and make a ramp ,I line it up with the ply wood and use my drag ,I get up in the bed and pull it up ,works great .


----------



## planebow (Dec 9, 2008)

Here are the pictures. When I make it to swivel it will also come apart to take up less room


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Extend the reese hitch part so you can drop the tail gate
Sportsman guide has one like that already made .


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Couldn 't find that one but here is another concept to winch it up

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/outdoor-logics-the-portable-limb.aspx?a=892635&e=Y


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/ForE...ts&Ntt=Hoist&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Here is one from cabelas


----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)

I made one from 80/20 aluminum extrusion that fits right into the rear stakebody hole. Its "L" shaped and has a boat winch attached to it. I have a chain with two carabiners that attches to the two cargo hooks in the fron of the bed and in the middle of that is a pulley. The boat winch cable goes from the back of the bed rail, up thru the pulley, and back to the tailgate. I simply put the tailgate down, pull the cable out to the deer, place a short piece of 2x10 I keep in the bed up to the tailgate and crank the boat winch handle and pull the deer right into the bed. I'll try and get some pictures and post them. The entire rig fits into a small tool bag and sets up in about 30 seconds. I keep it in the truck so no one swipes it since it is not attached in anyway to the truck. Pull it out, pop it in, run the cable and your done. It really works well.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

iluvgear1 said:


> I am not a pick up guy but I believe most have anchor points (stamped steel loops) in each corner of the bed. Get a chain with clevis hooks and string it tight between the two loops in the front of the bed. Get a snatch block and attach it to the chain. Position the back of the truck near a stationary object like a tree. Attach the come along to the tree, run the cable into the bed and through the snatch block and back out of the bed to you deer. Now start cranking. A piece of plywood works well as a ramp up into the bed.


+1, kinda.

I got a 6ft piece of light chain with carbiners on each end. Clipped the carbiners to the loops in the front of the bed. Then about a 40-50 foot piece of rope with a block and tackle and hook that on the chain I put between the bed loops. Whenever I'm hunting I put a piece of plywood in the bed of the truck. Then if/when I get a deer, I back up to it, lay the plywood down on the tailgate to make a ramp, attach the other end of the block/tackle to the deer and start pulling it up into the truck. Very little effort, very inexpensive. I put about $25 into it (not counting the plywood) and it does a tremendous job.


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

Gunner7800, you get the idea. It is not like we are trying to move alot of weight. The rest of you guys need to read the OP. He is looking for a system that will work without removing his tonneau cover. Any tonneau cover that stays nice and taught is a pita to put back on after it has been removed. I hunt with a buddy who has an F250 with a tonneau cover but he is 6'5" and about 280# so I just have him pick up the deer and put it in the bed.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

I keep a peice of plywood on the floor bed of my truck , what I do is pull the plywood out leaving the end on the tail gate and the other set on the ground pull the deer up on the plywood lift the end of the plywood and slide it in the truck works really well.


----------

